# Sengoku BASARA 3 Utage (Party)



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Remember this game?

Yeah, It's getting a expansion/upgrade.

 This game will feature (so far) 8 new playable characters: Katakura Kojuuro, Sarutobi  Sasuke, Kobayakawa Hideaki, Tenkai, Mogami Yoshiaki, Tachibana  Muneshige, Otomo Sorin and Matsunaga  Hisahide.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 18, 2011)

fffff
I still need to get a wii so I can play it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 18, 2011)

HAVE A PARTY! /Date engrish.
sad kenshin isn't on the list but tenkai and sorin definitely make up for it.
also i was always annoyed that the old guy with the big sword was a playable character when more story relevant characters like tenkai and maybe kenshin weren't, but i never really liked the old guy yea bias there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> sad kenshin isn't on the list but tenkai and sorin definitely make up for it.
> also i was always annoyed that the old guy with the big sword was a playable character when more story relevant characters like tenkai and maybe kenshin weren't, but i never really liked the old guy yea bias there.


 I can see characters like Kenshin, Kasuga Matsu etc. being playable.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 18, 2011)

No thanks. The original game was way too repetitive (even for a KOEI game) 

Most of the maps were honestly really dull the game just lacked something. I like Dynasty Warriors game much more than i liked this one.

Only thing that i really liked about it was that some of the maps were really colorful. DW maps tend to be pretty gray.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Winkuru said:


> No thanks. The original game was way too repetitive (even for a KOEI game)


*Capcom.


Winkuru said:


> Most of the maps were honestly really dull the game just lacked something. I like Dynasty Warriors game much more than i liked this one.


And some stages like Date's and Motochika's were fucking terribad.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2011)

fuck that horse race >.>
however compared to DW the stages did have more variety in basara, also the characters are so fun and ridiculous.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Otomo Sorin


 Xavi! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Xavi! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


 
Xavisim <3
sorin's level was one of my favorite levels just for that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Xavi! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


Tsuruhime is better.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Capcom.



Well that's was a interesting twist. 



Perverted Impact said:


> And some stages like Date's and Motochika's were fucking terribad.



Agree.




Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Xavisim <3
> sorin's level was one of my favorite levels just for that.



Beating that guy is satisfying every single time.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2011)

i found beating munishige more fun, but very time consuming >.>


----------

